# The Nine Needs



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

Honestly, apart from Acceptance, none of those needs are high on my list.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Something I'm noticing is that most people have "Freedom" in their top 3...interesting. I wonder if it's more common, or if it's the audience on PerC?

Or maybe Marlowe's right when she says:



Marlowe said:


> The whole page looks like a load of nonsense to me.


I think it's correlated to Maslowe's Hierarchy of Needs somehow. 

It actually does fit me better than the enneagram, no matter what else.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Freedom > Power > Expansion > Acceptance > Security

Those were pretty spot on for me. I think it goes with my tritype in some form.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Freedom
Security
Expansion
Acceptance
Exchange
Expression


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

holyrockthrower said:


> Something I'm noticing is that most people have "Freedom" in their top 3...interesting. I wonder if it's more common, or if it's the audience on PerC?


I find it strange that Freedom doesn't resonate more with me. I feel like it "should". As an Expansion type you'd think I'd need_ freedom_ in order to Expand. I'm just not as changeable as the Freedom description makes a person sound. I do see a lot of the negative traits in myself though, more so than the Expansion negatives. Maybe Freedom is so central, so automatic to me that I don't even notice it? Like breathing, it just takes care of itself most of the time.

Still, even after having re-read the page a couple of times, I would put Expansion pretty far in first place for me. Community, Power, and Adventure are definitely tied in *last* place. Everything else falls in between somewhere--bits and pieces of each apply, but there's a lot of stuff that doesn't.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

holyrockthrower said:


> Something I'm noticing is that most people have "Freedom" in their top 3...interesting. I wonder if it's more common, or if it's the audience on PerC?


I noticed that, too. I suspect there's a skewed sample bias (age, type, etc.) causing it. I'm actually surprised very few picked "exchange," which seems like the ultimate iNtuitive pick. Maybe that's just my own bias, though xD Freedom _is _important, but I admit that I'm the sort who doesn't mind giving up a little if it means fulfilling some other need.

I don't see how this is better than the Enneagram, personally; it's interesting, but too surfacey to be of any long-term use. I think a lot of the categories overlapped too much, as well. (Yeah, I know you could say the same of the E.)

EDIT: Then again, as I'm rereading, "exchange" implies working together and cooperating, so I suppose I can see why people wouldn't pick that if that's not their cup of tea...


----------



## Benja (Jan 26, 2012)

@holyrockthrower Interesting read, I had never seen expansion listed as a need before.

1. Expansion
2. Freedom
3. Adventure
4. Security
5. Power
6. Expression
7. Exchange
8. Acceptance
9. Community

1w9,5w6,3w4


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

I'll be completely honest: I didn't really relate to any of them. I didn't feel any of the needs were present in me, and I didn't relate to the positive or negative aspects (maybe a few here and there, but not enough to identify with it).

If you still wanna know my enneagram, it ?w? 9w1 2w1. (?w? as core because I'm confident that I'm either 5w6 or 6w5, but can't figure out which is stronger for the life of me.)


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

For me it would be Security, Expression and Acceptance. If I had to choose. I generally want the basic ideas of all of these, but I don't really relate to how they would manifest with me.

Then again it would be "No shit sherlock! You are a phobic six."

I don't really believe in Tritypes but my theoretical other types would be 9w8 and 4w5.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I think mine are probably Expression, Acceptance and Freedom. 

I have no idea if this has anything to do with 6w7. Acceptance seems very 6 and Freedom seems very 7. Expression seems more 4, which is my heart fix.


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

expression, freedom, expansion and adventure. i think expression is pretty fourish. the rest seem more sevenish, which is how i kind of feel on the inside sometimes, but without the denial of sad stuff, haha.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Exchange, Expansion, and Expression were the three I related to most. How alliterative. 
Security and Acceptance are also important to me.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

holyrockthrower said:


> Something I'm noticing is that most people have "Freedom" in their top 3...interesting. I wonder if it's more common, or if it's the audience on PerC?
> 
> Or maybe Marlowe's right when she says:
> 
> ...


I got the impression that if I had my first three needs met, then I'd have "freedom", really. It depends on how you view and define freedom, I think. And I also think freedom is something you have to create for yourself. Some people might have been thinking in terms of "laws" and such.


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

Also I want freedom but the way it was described made me place it after expansion and security which seemed even more crucial to me. I don't think mere freedom without anything else would make me happy at all but the lack of it would make me unhappy for sure.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Julia Bell said:


> I got the impression that if I had my first three needs met, then I'd have "freedom", really. It depends on how you view and define freedom, I think. And I also think freedom is something you have to create for yourself. Some people might have been thinking in terms of "laws" and such.


Could be. I was going based on what it said on the website rather than the word "freedom" itself. I don't really identify with the word, but I can see that being the driving need in my life based on what was summarily mentioned there.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> This is so interesting, thanks for the link HRT! For me, it would be something like this:*
> 
> 1.* Expression.
> 
> ...


Should it be two then one? Can you have expression without freedom? Haha freedom of expression.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

> Examples of how Expression manifests for different people:
> 
> 
> Expressing through the Internet (creating web sites, writing newsletters, creating graphic art, stating opinions)
> ...


Haha sign me up! :kitteh:


----------

